# Help save my huge feamle JD



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Crappy pics forgive me.......

Literally appeared over night and is getting worse now......I'll get some new pics later...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont know to much on this topic but that looks agross but i would suggest malfix and some aquarium salt.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Is it HITH? From it's positioning I wouldn't think it is but it looks nasty. How is she doing?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Puddjuice said:


> Is it HITH? From it's positioning I wouldn't think it is but it looks nasty. How is she doing?


Nope-
Hith developes over time and is usually do to poor water conditions.....

I do not have this problem in my tanks....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn AK, you get the strangest sh*t. You gotta stop wanking in the tank :laugh: If I was gonna venture an intelligent guess it appears to me to be bacterial. See if you can get DonH to confirm. I personally have never seen anything like that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Damn AK, you get the strangest sh*t. You gotta stop wanking in the tank :laugh: If I was gonna venture an intelligent guess it appears to me to be bacterial. See if you can get DonH to confirm. I personally have never seen anything like that.


I dont want to hear that-

This gal is irreplaceable man.....And she was 100% fine the night before....Nothing else wrong with ne thing else in my tank either....Just her....









I'll search out Don H...

N e suggestion on treatment by chance.....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Is there a pleco of some type in that tank? Looks suspiously pleco-mouth shaped.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Is there a pleco of some type in that tank? Looks suspiously pleco-mouth shaped.


There is 5 pleco's in the tank-

The only one small enough to do n e damage like this would be a 3 inch gold nugget


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Is there a pleco of some type in that tank? Looks suspiously pleco-mouth shaped.


There is 5 pleco's in the tank-

The only one small enough to do n e damage like this would be a 3 inch gold nugget
[/quote]

There's your culprit. Goldies are toothed plecos and like meaty foods and can rasp flesh down quickly. If you can't get the JD out of the tank for salt treatment, just keep the water clean and see how it looks. I wouldn't do an aggressive salt treatmant in a tank with a bunch of plecos. 
Check out the picture on this page and match it up to the mark on your JD. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=2157


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Is there a pleco of some type in that tank? Looks suspiously pleco-mouth shaped.


There is 5 pleco's in the tank-

The only one small enough to do n e damage like this would be a 3 inch gold nugget
[/quote]

There's your culprit. Goldies are toothed plecos and like meaty foods and can rasp flesh down quickly. If you can't get the JD out of the tank for salt treatment, just keep the water clean and see how it looks. I wouldn't do an aggressive salt treatmant in a tank with a bunch of plecos. 
Check out the picture on this page and match it up to the mark on your JD. http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=2157
[/quote]

I'll take alook then Sir...
Thanks--

Time to BBQ a gold nugget


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking at the pic of the goldie's mouth and at the wound you definately can see a simularity in the two. I hope you found your problem. Good luck!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Is the wound getting bigger? If it is, then it's probably bacterial. Salt will help but you can also swab the wound with betadine to disinfect the area, leave him out for about 10-15 seconds and return him to the tank. Make sure none of it get's into the eyes/mouth/gills.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Clean up your PM box Sir-
Please,it's full...

The wound it'self has not gotten ne worse for say-But it has gone deeper into the tissue now...

It's really swollen and is also quite red around it now-

A pin hole has developed about a half inch up from this one(toward the mouth)...

I did a salt treatment and it seemed to help out a bit,and also started to flake....But like stated it has not gotten much better either....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Exscuse my ignorance also Sir-
Betadine-As in the same we would use....Or is their something different I should be looking into..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Have you seen the pleco or any other fish picking at it? It's odd that this happened overnight... Are there any decor that might have caused a puncture if it happens to get spooked at night?

It's not a good sign if the wound looks like it's getting deeper. Usually the hole will start to turn white when it starts to heal and close up. Keep a close eye on it and if it doesn't look like it's healing than I suggest you swab the wound with a disinfectant or even neosporin. I know some people might have a problem with netting their fish out to do this but if you don't want to, you might have to resort to antibiotics if the salt treatment is not working. Also never hurts to do water changes...

Good luck...



AKSkirmish said:


> Exscuse my ignorance also Sir-
> Betadine-As in the same we would use....Or is their something different I should be looking into..


Same stuff we use to disinfect a cut. You can also use iodine, mercurochrome. Some people like to use an antibiotic ointment like Neopsporin because it stays on longer. In any case, it works!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> Exscuse my ignorance also Sir-
> Betadine-As in the same we would use....Or is their something different I should be looking into..


Same stuff we use to disinfect a cut. You can also use iodine, mercurochrome. Some people like to use an antibiotic ointment like Neopsporin because it stays on longer. In any case, it works!
[/quote]

Thanks-
Greatly helps me out...
I have not seen ne fish picking on it....My gold nugget never comes out of hideing it seems-I haven't actually seen him for about 6 months now...

I have multiple pieces of driftwood in my tank and some rocks....They could have caused it....But my JD shouldn't be getting spooked either....It's the biggest fish in their besides my huge tire track eel..

I have not a problem one netting her to save her...Have to do, what one has to do....

N ehow I will try this and update in the next couple days-
If ya dont mind pop back in and give your input please....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Don...

Did the suggested and it seems to have done a really nice job.....Should be healed before much longer....

Much appreciated everyone..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad to hear it worked out...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DonH said:


> Glad to hear it worked out...


Thanks Sir-

It's starting to look really good-

If interested-I'm going to wait until it's quite better but I will post some updated shots (here) once on the way to a full recovery...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ak my discus would get them the size of a tonnie and they were deep and nasty looking I just put them in oil once they got it... it seemed to be a skin infection caused by the fluks just what I gatherd from it happening to a 4 of my discus.... this was a wile ago but it should head but if it gets bigger it must be the same thing I had... and you do get the weirdest things on your fish.... Yes Im with Dr Giggles stop wanking in the tank....







naw it's just the PH is screwd... or it's what I said ^^


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Glad to hear AK, what did you actually apply to the fish's wound ???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-

I used-
Raised temp to 82
Added salt
Swabbed with betadine

Multiple large water changes


----------

